# interested in buying a strat body and neck.



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Can someone make me an alder strat body and neck?


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

I just want to give you a warning about openly looking for someone on a 'luthiers' forum to build you guitar parts. I've seen this drag out and end terribly on another forum where a guy got ripped off because he had some 'internet luthier' build him a 'neck'. He sent the money, and the guy made hardly any progress on a piece of garbage that would have never worked and made NUMEROUS excuses over the course of a YEAR and ended up dissapearing with the poor guys money. It was a terrible disaster and I think changed the whole mood of the forum from that point on. 

If you think you can get a body & neck built for cheap by a luthier I think you will be mistaken and should just check out Warmoth, Allparts, etc.

Don't mean to sound harsh, I just want you to be aware.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

M_A_T_T said:


> I just want to give you a warning about openly looking for someone on a 'luthiers' forum to build you guitar parts. I've seen this drag out and end terribly on another forum where a guy got ripped off because he had some 'internet luthier' build him a 'neck'. He sent the money, and the guy made hardly any progress on a piece of garbage that would have never worked and made NUMEROUS excuses over the course of a YEAR and ended up dissapearing with the poor guys money. It was a terrible disaster and I think changed the whole mood of the forum from that point on.
> 
> If you think you can get a body & neck built for cheap by a luthier I think you will be mistaken and should just check out Warmoth, Allparts, etc.
> 
> Don't mean to sound harsh, I just want you to be aware.


Don't take advice from guys named Matt on the internet. Especially on guitar forums. :food-smiley-004: 
Have you considered buying a kit? It can be a pretty good way to go and probably just as cheap as buying a seperate neck & body.


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Don't take advice from guys named Matt on the internet. Especially on guitar forums. :food-smiley-004:


What is that supposed to mean? Go to Project Guitar and do a search for 'Litchfield' and you will see what I mean. Check out THIS to see how it ended. All I'm saying is be cautious of who you have build you a neck and body if you meet them in a forum setting. Get references. There are alot of pro builders hanging out in Luthier areas of guitar forums, as well as amatuer builders looking for a first sale. 

I agree a kit may also be a good choice, you get everything needed to finish the guitar (not the finish) if you were looking for that also.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

M_A_T_T said:


> What is that supposed to mean? Go to Project Guitar and do a search for 'Litchfield' and you will see what I mean. Check out THIS to see how it ended. All I'm saying is be cautious of who you have build you a neck and body if you meet them in a forum setting. Get references. There are alot of pro builders hanging out in Luthier areas of guitar forums, as well as amatuer builders looking for a first sale.
> 
> I agree a kit may also be a good choice, you get everything needed to finish the guitar (not the finish) if you were looking for that also.


It was supposed to be a joke MATT. Just not an appropriate smiley to indicate it. I agree always use caution with any internet transaction.


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> It was supposed to be a joke MATT.


Understood.

:rockon:


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

I was counting on some familiar GC regulars to do it for me. Anyways I found a great store on ebay that sells cheap. I think I saw an ash guitar body
painted for about 70 dollars.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

SnowBlind said:


> I was counting on some familiar GC regulars to do it for me. Anyways I found a great store on ebay that sells cheap. I think I saw an ash guitar body
> painted for about 70 dollars.


If you want to come down to the London Area for a weekend I will be more than happy to get you going to make your own in my shop. With the kids all grown & gone we have spare bedrooms and the Little Lady would feed you well. There will be lots of sanding to do after you leave but you will have a decent body & neck. Please realize that by the time I've made a neck & body that is pretty much a completed guitar and I'm currently way behind.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> If you want to come down to the London Area for a weekend I will be more than happy to get you going to make your own in my shop. With the kids all grown & gone we have spare bedrooms and the Little Lady would feed you well. There will be lots of sanding to do after you leave but you will have a decent body & neck. Please realize that by the time I've made a neck & body that is pretty much a completed guitar and I'm currently way behind.


Actually I decided that im going to build a carvin guitar kit. I hear carvin's are real quality.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

SnowBlind said:


> Actually I decided that im going to build a carvin guitar kit. I hear carvin's are real quality.


That's a good choice. My first guitar was a Carvin Kit. Very good quality. and quite easy. I still have and use it. The finish will be what you make of it. I upgraded to the twin rail humbuckers. I would suggest that you go with their best pickups if you can afford right away. You can always upgrade to anything you want later as it has a universal routing. 

Very Cool , enjoy


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

M_A_T_T said:


> Go to Project Guitar and do a search for 'Litchfield' and you will see what I mean. Check out THIS to see how it ended.


One of the funniest threads that I ever read. After reading on 2 of the 14 pages, I knew this was all going to end badly.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> That's a good choice. My first guitar was a Carvin Kit. Very good quality. and quite easy. I still have and use it. The finish will be what you make of it. I upgraded to the twin rail humbuckers. I would suggest that you go with their best pickups if you can afford right away. You can always upgrade to anything you want later as it has a universal routing.
> 
> Very Cool , enjoy


Ill be getting an HSS type. Id rather buy a pickup from a company that has specifics on tonal characteristics of the pickups. Since its 'winter' now I cant paint outdoors and I dont want to paint indoors for health reasons I think ill just pay for the 50 dollar black paint job option. I also plan on installing a kill switch and a parallel/series switch


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

SnowBlind said:


> Ill be getting an HSS type. Id rather buy a pickup from a company that has specifics on tonal characteristics of the pickups. Since its 'winter' now I cant paint outdoors and I dont want to paint indoors for health reasons I think ill just pay for the 50 dollar black paint job option. I also plan on installing a kill switch and a parallel/series switch


You will be able to put it together in a couple of hours.:banana:


----------

